# Unscharfe Bilder mit Sony P100 !?



## okeih (12. September 2004)

Hab mir vor ein paar Tagen die SonyP100 gekauft. Eigentlich bin ich mit der Kamera sehr zufrieden. Allerdings fällt mir auf das ich doch sehr viel Unscharfe Bilder mache. So ca. 10-15 von 100 werden unscharf. Hatte vor eine Fuji Film A204 und da war die Quote deutlich besser.
Habt ihr vielleicht ein Tip wie man das besser hinbekommt. Es gibt ja ziemlich viele Einstellmöglichkeiten bei der Kamera.

Vielen dank für eure Hilfe mir vorraus!


----------



## ti2de (7. Oktober 2004)

Dein Problem liegt wahrscheinlich nicht an Unschärfe (Versagen des Autofokus) sondern am Verwackeln in etwas  dunkleren Beleuchtungssituationen. Ich hatte selbst mal ne p100 zum Testen und war enttäuscht, dass einige Bilder an einem Sonnentag im Schatten "unscharf" wurden. Erst die Analyse der Exif-Daten brachte mich weiter. Die Sony nimmt im Automatikmodus sehr geringe ISO-Werte, damit das Rauschen sehr niedrig bleibt. Allerdings wird dann die Belichtungszeit der Kamera automatisch erhöht, damit das Bild nicht zu dunkel wird. Wenn du dann leicht  zitterst, wird das Bild verwackelt, was du als unscharf empfindest. Lösungen: 
1. Iso-Zahl manuell hochstellen
2. Blitz zuschalten. 

Hoffe konnte dir helfen.


----------



## okeih (10. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!

Ja du hast recht. Hab es auch schon in einem anderen Forum gelesen. Vielen dank trotzdem für die Auskunft! Es funktioniert auf jeden fall.

Heiko


----------

